# Pond heater running costs?



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone have any rough ideas? Say a 300watt heater.


----------



## GarethSticky (Dec 5, 2007)

It will depend on how long it's on for and what you pay for your electricity. For me if I ran 300w 24/7 it would cost about £26 a month. That's based on 12p/kWh but Im not sure what I am paying these days as it went up a couple of months ago. Check your most recent bill is your best bet.

300w doesn't sound a lot for a pond, I guess it's just enough to keep it ice free rather then heating the pond? If you looking to heat your pond you may have to get a bank loan these days!


----------



## discussam7 (Sep 10, 2011)

for tank about 1 watt is £1 a year if running constantly. so 300 watss will be about £300 a year if constantly on. decent cost will be heating the pond up in the first place to right temp. then after that about same price to watt ratio as tank heater.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

we heat our pond,it takes 1 kw per 1000 gallons to do so.It roughly costs 15p per kw per hour depending on tariff and what your thermostat is set tn average we think it works out at around a pound a day,depends on pond size of course.Last winter cost a lot more:whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

sarahc said:


> we heat our pond,it takes 1 kw per 1000 gallons to do so.It roughly costs 15p per kw per hour depending on tariff and what your thermostat is set tn average we think it works out at around a pound a day,depends on pond size of course.Last winter cost a lot more:whip:


What temp do you run it at?

I'm only looking at a 100 gallon pond to keep some sub tropical species, possibly WCMM. 18-20C ish.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

16c,for Koi.We have 1300 gallons approx and used 2k per gallon heater so it's not going to cost you anywhere near as much as us.We keep a corrugated roof on over the winter to retain the heat.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

So at a very rough guess based on pond size mine should cost 1/13th of yours....ish. Taking into consideration different electricity prices and so forth.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I've consulted the oh,font of knowledge who won't come on line.He said that it would cost you roughly 5p an hour based on the heater and pond size you have stated.When the weather is ok it might be on for no hours but if it's a winter like last it could be on for 24hrs.He said the covering at night and in winter is all important and bubble wrap makes a good cheap cover.Hope that's helpful to you.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

sarahc said:


> I've consulted the oh,font of knowledge who won't come on line.He said that it would cost you roughly 5p an hour based on the heater and pond size you have stated.When the weather is ok it might be on for no hours but if it's a winter like last it could be on for 24hrs.He said the covering at night and in winter is all important and bubble wrap makes a good cheap cover.Hope that's helpful to you.


That's brilliant! Thanks for asking him.

My brother's going to dig the hole at the weekend hopefully. Not planning to do anything else but maybe it's worth trying out with just a heater and no fish this winter.


----------

